# Nexus vs. gsIII



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay, so I was about to start talking about this in another thread but it was way off topic.

So what do you think about the galaxy s3? Think you'd leave your nexus for it? I know we haven't seen it yet, but I'm really hoping Samsung finishes taking the step towards appearance/build quality that they started taking with the nexus. I'm curious to see how the ceramic turns out, and I'm definitely digging the latest mock up or whatever it is (and although I want to see a bad ass phone, I hope it doesn't look too much like the nexus). I mean, after having soft keys and seeing all the possibilities on a device I'm sure that manufacturers are going to start leaning towards it, but at the same time I kind of don't want to see it yet BC that's one of the main things that sets this phone apart-- especially to people who don't know what open source or locked bootloaders are. When people in class see my phone, its always the moment that they notice it doesn't have any buttons that makes them raise their eyebrows. Aaaaaaaaanyways..

One big thing I've been curious about is how the dev community is going to be around it (sure it'll be huge), and how will it affect our community here with the nexus? Ive only been around since December 15th, but I remember in the beginning when everyone saw their favorite devs working on roms and themes and stuff and being like, "hey man, I loved your kernels with the nexus s" or "I loved your themes on the thunderbolt". Makes me think how shitty it was for everyone else to lose support for their device when the nexus came out. But I guess that's just the vicious circle of life in the tech world nowadays.

I can't wait to see the s3, but I hope the nexus stays nice and high on the food chain.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Nexus4LifeBro.
Seriously...I'm not swapping her out until BigRed gets another Nexus.


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

I hear you OP. There is evidence that devs will shift towards newer and better platforms. I hope that isn't the case, I have seen other phones completely dry of devs once they hit about 7 months old. I am seriously thinking about switching to GS3 if I can break even selling my Gnex/other devices. Just a thought though, I'm completely in love with my nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

I vote we put this discussion on hold until the Jesusphone 3.0 has been revealed.

Keep in mind that odds are it'll be at least six months before it makes it to the Big Four, and Verizon's probably going to dumb it down as the Continuum/Fascinate 2.0 or something, and replace every Google app with Bing or Yahoo.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> I vote we put this discussion on hold until the Jesusphone 3.0 has been revealed.
> 
> Keep in mind that odds are it'll be at least six months before it makes it to the Big Four, and Verizon's probably going to dumb it down as the Continuum/Fascinate 2.0 or something, and replace every Google app with Bing or Yahoo.


Don't forget just passing on it entirely ala SGSII & what looks like they've decided with the one series.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Man I had my old phone for years and I drove it into the ground. In its dying days I had it set to read texts out loud automatically and I learned how to reply to them without seeing the screen because it would stop displaying anything for hours at a time. I plan to use this phone to similar ends. ...okay hopefully not quite as desperate, but still.

The idea of caring about the foreseeable future of phones is so foreign to me right now. I'll know I got my money's worth if by the next time I'm phone shopping I need to google what all the words in the specsheets mean again.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

poontab said:


> Don't forget just passing on it entirely ala SGSII & what looks like they've decided with the one series.


_Verizon_: What do you mean the Galaxy Nexus isn't a Samsung Galaxy S II?"


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Nexus4LifeBro.
> Seriously...I'm not swapping her out until BigRed gets another Nexus.


Another nexus on big red propably won't happened. If you haven't read things in the past couple months about Google stance on cdma carrier and they are not interest in cdma due way cdma network uses encrypted library which is always changing. Its just not worth the time for them. I remember when Google promise nexus one for Verizon but that never happened.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## iOSh8er (Jun 10, 2011)

The SGS3 is nothing to write home about. The screen is super sexy but the phone itself is nothing special. The damn thing still gets hot just like our gnex. Is it a replacement for the Nexus.. not even close.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

yeah I definitely love the shit out of the nexus, and I think that even if it does come to Verizon, I definitely won't want it any where near as much as I wanted my nexus. I mean when this phone came out I had to have it. I could see myself being fine with passing on it, especially if it comes out like a month after they announce it.

Its def the first phone that's caught my eye since the nexus, and iHope iTslays the iPhone 6 or the new iPhone or whatever the hell they're gonna call it. And I'll bet even if we lose some devs to the s3 that we'll still have more roms and kernels than anybody else. You never know tho, I guess.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

ljungberg3 said:


> I hear you OP. There is evidence that devs will shift towards newer and better platforms. I hope that isn't the case, I have seen other phones completely dry of devs once they hit about 7 months old. I am seriously thinking about switching to GS3 if I can break even selling my Gnex/other devices. Just a thought though, I'm completely in love with my nexus.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Well I'm happy that AOKP and CM9 are both multi-platform.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Sticking with Nexus devices for well forever if everything goes right.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Sticking with Nexus devices for well forever if everything goes right.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Umm if the specs are anything like they are said to be, 4.7 inch screen, quad core and a 12mp camera, and an iphone killer, is this thread a serious question? Why wouldn't I switch? I'll never leave samsung and when this phone comes out, it's mineeeeeee!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

If it comes to VZW I would be dumb not to consider switching. I love having a Nexus but those specs are impressive. Plus, it always kills me not to have the latest/greatest.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I got that same problem.. Full retail for me!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

4.7 Inch screen which is what, .05 inches bigger than ours? 12 MP camera..... Might as well just pop that to 25 MP so you can have the best camera in the world. Quad core? What the heck do you do that a dual core can't keep up with? C.A.D?!

Edit: Not trying to bash on the SIII which I am sure will be amazing, but more trying to convince myself that I don't need to spend another $700 on a "new" phone in a 5 month period.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> 4.7 Inch screen which is what, .05 inches bigger than ours? 12 MP camera..... Might as well just pop that to 25 MP so you can have the best camera in the world. Quad core? What the heck do you do that a dual core can't keep up with? C.A.D?!
> 
> Edit: Not trying to bash on the SIII which I am sure will be amazing, but more trying to convince myself that I don't need to spend another $700 on a "new" phone in a 5 month period.


Not for nothing but why does ANYONE upgrade their phone? Bc its thatttt much better then the previous.. Why do you need a 500hp supercharged saleen mustang when a mustang gt is fine enough... What do you need a dual core that you couldn't do on a 1 ghz single??.. And not to mention our camera's suck imo... A 12 mp is beasttt... Im not bashing the Nexus but the specs on this are that much better... So I don't understand how you can't find it a big deal...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## auxiliarypie (Jan 3, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> Not for nothing but why does ANYONE upgrade their phone? Bc its thatttt much better then the previous.. Why do you need a 500hp supercharged saleen mustang when a mustang gt is fine enough... What do you need a dual core that you couldn't do on a 1 ghz single??..	And not to mention our camera's suck imo... A 12 mp is beasttt... Im not bashing the Nexus but the specs on this are that much better... So I don't understand how you can't find it a big deal...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


i totally see your point, and i am glad youre psyched about it. however i just wish people would stop bashing the GNex camera, it is not THE best but its gotta be top 5 and when comparing it to the SII, 4S, Lumina 900 and still competing...its a damn good camera. i agree with previous posts, it wont have vanilla android, it wont be the most up to date, apps wont be designed around it's specs, nothing even needs dual core now so what will quad give us? the longer you can wait, the better the phone you will get, IMO


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

auxiliarypie said:


> i totally see your point, and i am glad youre psyched about it. however i just wish people would stop bashing the GNex camera, it is not THE best but its gotta be top 5 and when comparing it to the SII, 4S, Lumina 900 and still competing...its a damn good camera. i agree with previous posts, it wont have vanilla android, it wont be the most up to date, apps wont be designed around it's specs, nothing even needs dual core now so what will quad give us? the longer you can wait, the better the phone you will get, IMO


But for a device that keeps evolving, why take a step back with the camera?... And like you said.. "the longer you can wait the better phone you will get".... That sums up me being over anticipated for the Nexus when I knew that the release date got pushed way close to quad core territory and still bought it anyways.... Im not dissing the Nexus.. I love it but im also not biased to thinking it's the best phone out....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Dev support would be ridiculous for the SIII assuming it lands on all 4 carriers, but I doubt Verizon's gonna get it


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

Specs are great and it used to be the determining factor for me, but not anymore and especially not with VZW/Samsung. I'm not going through that "When is (insert tasty dessert) coming" only to have Samsung and Verizon drag their feet. After waiting for updates on the Fascinate, Charge, G Tab I really appreciate owning a Nexus!


----------



## Defragger51 (Dec 10, 2011)

As much as I love it when I have a signal and can make a call and my at&t friends can not If verizon does not get this phone and sprint does I will leave verizon and go to sprint specially if this phone has everything it is said to have, wow a 4.8" super amoled screen that is not pentile , you bet I will


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

If we were talking Motorola we'd get it in a heartbeat but because it isn't I'm not counting on it. I'm sure we will see a Droid Razr Maxx Ultimate HD 4G LTE before the SGSIII.

Oh and to answer OP I'd have to see what of the rumors are true before deciding if I'd switch but I love my GNex so it would be tough to take me away from this phone.


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

If VZ doesn't carry the next Nexus when my contract expires, I am going to switch to another network. Problem is, AT&T & Sprint suck. Plus, I have "unlimited data" which is hard to step away from. I LOVE the Nexus line. Dev support is unreal.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

lilfleck said:


> If VZ doesn't carry the next Nexus when my contract expires, I am going to switch to another network. Problem is, AT&T & Sprint suck. Plus, I have "unlimited data" which is hard to step away from. I LOVE the Nexus line. Dev support is unreal.


T-Mobile doesn't have the absolute best coverage but they are the only ones I'd really switch to for next Nexus device if VzW didn't get it. I'm so over AT&T and Sprint is just laughable.


----------



## ks3rv3rg (Aug 13, 2011)

lilfleck said:


> If VZ doesn't carry the next Nexus when my contract expires, I am going to switch to another network. Problem is, AT&T & Sprint suck. Plus, I have "unlimited data" which is hard to step away from. I LOVE the Nexus line. Dev support is unreal.


Why not just unlock the new phone if it isn't on verizon?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

if it isn't on verizon, i dont really care....first and foremost.

second, no one even knows what this phone is going to be like....we can speculate all we want, but for all we know it will be a SGSII with an HD screen.

megapixels on a camera mean nothing to me....the iphone 4 camera was the best on the market at launch...and it was only 5mp. it is all about optics and sensor. i would take a 5mp camera if it had top notch sensor and optics any day over a mediocure sensor and optics but could shoot 30mp.

quad core....i am not a hard core gamer....the nexus is SUPER smooth as it is. i dont seem myself needing an extra 2 cores over what i am already using unless it does something seriously amazing for battery life.

1080P screen....yeah i can see the benefit here. the nexus screen is already FANTASTIC....and more than i need. but i am an HD junkie...so the more pixels the better. even if it doesn't add much to clearity and slows down the phone more than a 720P screen would.

but after having motorolas, and HTC's and now a Nexus....i dont know if i could go back. I will Run AOSP as much as possible on any phone i get...its the way i am. And nothing runs AOSP like a nexus...nothing


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

My SIII is way faster than my GNex. Animations are a lot smoother. The screen is larger and more vibrant. My SIII also has an infrared port at the top so I use it as a universal remote. SIII FTW!!!


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

How's this for a novel concept. Agonizingly suffer owning our marginal Gnex through this first wave of next gen phones and get the gen after. 6 core, 22 megapixel, 64 gig internal ram, 4500 mah battery uber monster phone.


----------



## enphenate (Jun 23, 2011)

If this phone is confirmed to come to verizon I will wait and use my 2 year upgrade for it. As of now it looks like ill be using my Droid Charge for another month or two before i figure it out. Was going to upgrade to the Nexus but this looks promising.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

enphenate said:


> If this phone is confirmed to come to verizon I will wait and use my 2 year upgrade for it. As of now it looks like ill be using my Droid Charge for another month or two before i figure it out. Was going to upgrade to the Nexus but this looks promising.


Same, my upgrade is technically next month but we'll see what happens haha


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

goodspellar said:


> weeee this should be fun


I said that but I have gone from sprint att to Verizon everytime a good device comes out. Almost did it for the HTC one but on Phonearena.com the nexus won so I said I can hold off this phone is sick the battery is just ass.... (for people who actually use it... email phone calls and occasional gaming a ton of social networking)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I usually only care about upgrading when there are significant changes. The rule I generally use for my phone and computer for that matter is when hardware at least doubles in speed or quality I'm relation to my needs. When games or whatever aren't able to run that well on my pc and there are quad cores and video cards more than twice as fast I upgrade. With the phone however the gnex is pretty top of the line. I didn't buy a camera... I have a camera. To give a shit about your phones camera in the decision process is retarded Imo. The developer support is great on the gnex and will continue at least through our current contracts and just imagine what phones the fall of 2013 will bring. With tech you will drive yourself nuts and never be happy if you look at what's next all the time. There will always be a next best device a few months away.

You want a kicking gnex? Learn to develop roms and add to the community for something to do rather than wait around for what others do. Who knows one of us might be the next great rom developer and not even know it.


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

My next phone will be the nexus of 2013. The first phone to run true AI and can read your mind.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> I usually only care about upgrading when there are significant changes. The rule I generally use for my phone and computer for that matter is when hardware at least doubles in speed or quality I'm relation to my needs. When games or whatever aren't able to run that well on my pc and there are quad cores and video cards more than twice as fast I upgrade. With the phone however the gnex is pretty top of the line. I didn't buy a camera... I have a camera. To give a shit about your phones camera in the decision process is retarded Imo. The developer support is great on the gnex and will continue at least through our current contracts and just imagine what phones the fall of 2013 will bring. With tech you will drive yourself nuts and never be happy if you look at what's next all the time. There will always be a next best device a few months away.
> 
> You want a kicking gnex? Learn to develop roms and add to the community for something to do rather than wait around for what others do. Who knows one of us might be the next great rom developer and not even know it.


So it makes more sense for people to carry digital cameras everywhere they go to take good pics??? Sorry but ide rather have a smart phone that does it alll.. That's just me tho...

I don't see how building a ROM will make the phone better?? Software related yes, but hardware?? No way.... Im not bashing you here but people are saying " this and that aren't necessary, why would you need a quad core etc"... But when the time comes and a device gets released, watch how many of the same people hop on the quad core bandwagon and say it's the best thing out....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> So it makes more sense for people to carry digital cameras everywhere they go to take good pics??? Sorry but ide rather have a smart phone that does it alll.. That's just me tho...
> 
> I don't see how building a ROM will make the phone better?? Software related yes, but hardware?? No way.... Im not bashing you here but people are saying " this and that aren't necessary, why would you need a quad core etc"... But when the time comes and a device gets released, watch how many of the same people hop on the quad core bandwagon and say it's the best thing out....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Give me a phone with the highest numbers on it's specs page. I don't care if I "need" it or not, I need it.

Excess is best.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

ks3rv3rg said:


> Why not just unlock the new phone if it isn't on verizon?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Because you can't unlock a phone and use it on Verizon. CDMA is like the communism of mobile networks. The carrier controls every aspect of it.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Personally speaking, I'll keep the Nexus as long as I can. As long as there are devs for the phone in the third-party scene, I'll keep the phone. Yes, there might be better phones but I like the fact that it's a pure Google experience phone.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

trparky said:


> Personally speaking, I'll keep the Nexus as long as I can. As long as there are development for the phone in the third-party scene, I'll keep the phone. Yes, there might be better phones but I like the fact that its a pure Google experience phone.


Im sure the galaxy s 3 will also have just as much or more

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Uh... TouchWiz? Sorry, if I can live without it I'd do so.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

meh....unless it comes to verizon, it aint worth the ETF.

I don't think we have to worry about the dev support on a nexus phone. Look at the nexus s, even with a new nexus out it still has the latest and greatest roms available for it.

Also, it seems like the rate of innovation is slowing a bit compared to a couple years ago. Although the specs sounds awesome, its not THAT much better or ground breaking than what the GN has. At least not enough of a game changer to warrant me spending $$ on an ETF and a new device just to be marginally happier with my phone.

with that said, sounds like a badazz phone


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

trparky said:


> Uh... TouchWiz? Sorry, if I can live without it I'd do so.


Yeah I feel you. I dunno how I ever lived without vanilla android. Hell I don't know what vanilla android even looks like before 4.0.

And yeah, being a nexus I'm sure this phone will keep mad support from devs for quite some time, and you know we'll be the first ones out here with a working jelly bean port. I mean, I def wanna keep my nexus and its specs work just fine for me, but at the same time I'd really like to see android take a huge leap forward with this phone, and come out with something that hands down holds its own with whatever iPhone is released months after it. The sgs2 was a beast and some people still saw it as the quickest phone until the one x came out. We've all heard the rumor saying that the s3 will only be a "minor upgrade" but I hope it comes out as a beast, even if I don't decide to get it.

.•°I love my little girl, Bella°•.


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll be getting it. I'm addicted to having the best of the best

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus
ROM: AXI0M MORPHR V1
Module: CNA
Kernel: Franco's R133 (512 GPU)


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

BFirebird101 said:


> I'll be getting it. I'm addicted to having the best of the best
> 
> Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus
> ROM: AXI0M MORPHR V1
> ...


If you want the best then why would you downgrade from the GNexus to the SIII?







, sorry but I love this phone.


----------

